# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به هنر نظام قدیم

## fattah1

سلام فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی سال 79 هستم الان میخوام تو رشته طراحی لباس تحصیل کنم چه کنکوری باید بدم مرا در این باره راهنمایی کنید... :Yahoo (35):

----------

